# I come bearing photos!



## lupinfarm (Feb 20, 2010)

Today at dinner feeding for the horses I took some photos of them up close and personal 

Luna..













Mylie












When mum gets paid we have to get Luna a new halter, a brand spankin' new padded leather one because hers is too tight and she has to wear one all the time. 

Oh and I've been planning our barnyard stuff for this spring/summer. The footing is going to be pea gravel, and it will have 2 sections to it so I can close one horse in one side and the other in the other side for feeding time. There is a gate by where the round pen will be, a gate between the 2 sections, and a gate by the barn door to the stall area/tackroom/pump. All that concrete will be gone, as will the fugly chicken shack and the boom on the barn. 

View from the house..






All that area in the foreground is the goat pasture..

View from the driveway... in the background you can see the goat pasture and what we affectionately call "the bunker" which is actually the foundation of an old rabbit barn (disused for over 70 years) which I'm removing the walls on and slowly filling so we can encorporate it into the goat pasture.






And this is the view from the round pen area.. 






You can see my riding ring in the background (120x60ft) which is also going to get boards on it this year!  But they'll only be 1x6" rough cut because there won't be horses turned out into it and anyway.. most people I've noticed are using the 1x6" because as we allll know, even a 2x6 won't stop a horse  Mylie went right through 3" round cedar rails LOL that 2x6 would be nothing. 

And just for kicks this is a view across Mylie's current field, and you can see the west field and the upper field which we're expanding in a year or so into the laneway up there for more barnyard type area as its well sheltered naturally up there (by the veggie garden). That horrible black strip in the background is the infamous grove of yew topiaries. Well out of the way of my horses of course, but they're probably being ripped up by the farmer who owns that land this year thank god.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice photos! Everyone looks like they are doing well!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice spread. I wish I had pasture on my land, I wouldn't have to board my horse then


----------



## currycomb (Feb 21, 2010)

not being a smart _ _ _, but why does she HAVE to wear a halter all the time? i have seen so many accidents and even death from a halter getting caught on something, sometimes so small you wouldn't think it a problem, then wham, a nostil is layed wide open, and eye is damaged beyond repair, or a leg is dislocated from being caught in that unbreakable halter. never leave a halter on. the foals learn to have the halter placed and removed, even the older mares that aren't really broke have learned how to be caught and haltered. i just hate it when someone has to learn the hard way.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 21, 2010)

currycomb said:
			
		

> not being a smart _ _ _, but why does she HAVE to wear a halter all the time? i have seen so many accidents and even death from a halter getting caught on something, sometimes so small you wouldn't think it a problem, then wham, a nostil is layed wide open, and eye is damaged beyond repair, or a leg is dislocated from being caught in that unbreakable halter. never leave a halter on. the foals learn to have the halter placed and removed, even the older mares that aren't really broke have learned how to be caught and haltered. i just hate it when someone has to learn the hard way.


AMEN! Not only that. But I've seen many horses with burns on their faces from it being worn so often. And the hair does not grow back. It's dangerous. Really. Please reconsider this thought. Do you and your horses a favor and take those halters off.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know what kind of horses you've had in the past, but my gelding had a rub on his nose from a halter he barely wore which did fit him (he was easy to catch and went halterless most of the time) and his hair grew back. So yes, their hair does grow back. Sorry if you don't agree with my situation, but there is no way I'm getting that halter off Mylie until Daina comes down. Luna's will/can come off tomorrow because I don't need to catch her until March 2nd when the farrier comes (i'm switching her blanket to the waterproof shell them as well).


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 21, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Nice spread. I wish I had pasture on my land, I wouldn't have to board my horse then


lol it's actually not that much space. we have 8.5 acres, with the house right at the back of it and all the pasture out in front with the barn. we have 4 good sized fields (luna's field is the largest) plus a 120x60ft riding ring, barnyard out the front of the barn and behind the barn (road side of the barn) is where I store our roundbales for the month and will also be home to my 50ft roundpen come April. I have maybe 1.5 acres to 2 acres of land up by the house for the goats (alllll long brush, grasses, and trees) plus a little bit of woods and then there is a clearing by the house we use for an orchard and vegetable garden and a laneway by the house that I'm extending the little horse field into. We also have a side garden, pretty big where the chicken palace is being built.


----------



## ducks4you (Feb 22, 2010)

These pictures are ALMOST as good as all the horse vacation slides we took on our family vacations with the ears obscuring the view.  When DH and I took our last horse vacation our DD's (all adults, now) expected mandatory pony-ears photos!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

lmfao I told Mylie I was angry at her after because she wouldn't put her silly ears forward for a cute shot. Ah well!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice pics! Mylie and Luna sure are cuties!

You will love your new round pen. Give Mylie a week in there and she'll be a whole new horse! Nice barn too! Looks nice and spacious.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

lol I can't wait to get my roundpen! I just got an email from my trainer/coach as well and it looks like she's driving down from Alberta to Ontario late May  I can't wait to ride Mylie this summer!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Feb 23, 2010)

Has Mylie ever been ridden before, or will you and your trainer be starting completely from scratch? I bet she will be a comfy ride!

I have a three year old we're hoping to ride this summer. The summer after that I'm hoping we'll have her on the trails! My dad's been doing a ton of work with her and she's had the saddle on, the bit in her mouth, and she takes it all like a champ. Now he just needs to find a trainer to help us get started with the actual "riding" part! LOL


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 23, 2010)

Mylie was started last winter by her old owners trainer (who was also her farrier, but he's not available much due to showing reining). She had 30 days of professional training, and was going well on the trails before she went back to her old owners. She needed 60 more days to really make her a green-broke horse or at least daily riding at home, but they were intimidated by her and did nothing with her. So she's being restarted this May-June


----------

